# Leaving Hedgie Daddy in charge



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm taking my Mom on vacation & leaving Hedgie Daddy home with Cholla & Zoey. I know they will be OK without me ( I left enough food for all three of them!) Just a little nervous though. His first time doing everything. Hasn't ever cleaned the wheels before! :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have a great time! I'm sure big weird looking hedgie can handle things! :lol: 
Since you have cake topper wheels he will have it too easy.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Are you sure about leaving three hedgehogs to fend for themselves? :lol: kidding, good luck hedgie daddy!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If the Hedgie Daddy at your house is anything like the Hedgiedaddy at my house, I'm sure he'll do a superb job. He and the hedgies will have the opportunity to bond with each other and develop their own playtime routines. And, if you're lucky, he'll send along a couple pics of their time together.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pfffttt!!! You guys are too funny! :lol: I'm just afraid I'll come home to find all 3 of them either stuck in a tp tube or annointing in the living room! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PJM said:


> Pfffttt!!! You guys are too funny! :lol: I'm just afraid I'll come home to find all 3 of them either stuck in a tp tube or annointing in the living room! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Did you get that big weird looking hedgie a bigger TP tube? :lol: 
Everyone on Facebook loved his pic BTW :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I did!! :lol: One of those industrial size tubes from the office! Still can't fit his whole head in it though. :lol: 
Glad they liked the picture. Still haven't told him he's famous.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: This thread is so funny!!
Have a good vacation and I'm sure everything will be just fine when you get back home! :mrgreen:


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Where would I find that photo on Facebook? Can anybody pass me the info? Thanks!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

MoonbeamHH said:


> Where would I find that photo on Facebook? Can anybody pass me the info? Thanks!


Here it is viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6349&p=62760#p62760


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Larry! I would have attached the picture, but am away from my computer all week. 
Well, so far they are all still alive. Turns out only Hedgie Daddy balled up! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I guess all is going well without me. Although Cholla balled up in the middle of of his tube & wouldn't come out.
I miss my hedgies! I'm so tempted to knock on one of your doors & hedgie-sit for 15 minutes.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, don't be disheartened! I bet they all miss you too!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

that's so funny, i just left mitch in charge while i went to florida for a week, he had taken care of hammy alone before, but now we have three and it's starting to get cold out....

every night when i called he would tell tell me "The pigs have their warmies on, and i feed them already!"...even before i asked, i came back and they were all muddy footed (he can't clean their wheels because of allergies) but otherwise in perfect condition.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! On my way back home! Can't wait to cook & cuddle!! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Have a safe trip back, I know it has to be killing you to see all three hedgies


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Everyone is safe & sound.  Had some long-awaited cuddle time last night. Hedgie-daddy did a great job - wheels were clean, hedgies were happy. He even kept up with the odometer info in the journal.
It's good to be home.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Great job, Hedgie Daddy! =) I'm sure Cholla and Zoey missed you lots PJM!


----------

